# Truth in advertising - Harbor Freight style (humor)



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Some of you may find this entertaining. I know I did. You can find a few more here


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Got to love them !! LOL


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

> ROFL < !


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay I want both the cordless hammer and the manual chainsaw. The moron lamp rox too, as does the laser-guided paint brush x)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta get some of the muppet work gloves, with 3 fingers, for working at the tablesaw with gloves on!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Got a left handed monkey wrench from them guys last year - works great! ;o]


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

can´t go wrong with a laserguided paintbrush … lol
the cordless hammer is also a most in the toolbox 

thanks for the smiles 
Dennis


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You win today's prize (I need to clean out my DC. Where do I ship the contents?). 
Bill


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Bill!

TIP - if you pack sawdust REALLY hard in a cardboard box (I mean really press it in there, get it a little damp too) and then burn the box, it's like a duraflame log. I do that all the time in the outdoor fireplace


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great stuff!
Toys, er tools that I wood never want to be without!!! These are also the type of tools you don't mind the neighbor borrowing & never returning!!!


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks.  I love a good laugh. Now please excuse me, I'm going to share this with everyone I know.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Love it! ;-))


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's hilarious!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Very funny, thanks for putting this up.
Got to get me some Bono safety glasses.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

LMAO

Thats the funnest thing I've read here…

I almost had a cerebral hemorrhage


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

a hoot


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I just reread this…

Still funny as hell…

The difference is I spent the end of 2013 in the Hospital because I had a stroke…

that's the weird part.


----------

